# tinting windows?



## iggymodeler (Nov 20, 2013)

Hello folks I have quite a few models that I want to tint the windows on But am unsure how to go about it. Has anyone done this yet? If so how did you do it? Thank you for your advice in advance.


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Tamiya makes several "clear" acrylic paint colors including blue and a smoke shade. The paint will not attack plastic and dries hard and clear. Most probably it should be airbrushed but it most likely is also available in a rattle can.


----------



## iggymodeler (Nov 20, 2013)

I would assume then that you personally have not tried this paint? Or any other tinting technique?


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

I use stain glass paint available at Hobby Lobby. If you're tinting just the top of a windshield, I suggest experimenting with an old part first, to see how much you need to thin for your airbrush. The Tamiya tints are great too.


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

iggymodeler said:


> I would assume then that you personally have not tried this paint? Or any other tinting technique?


I have used it on model airplanes to tint canopies for years. I assume it works the same on model car glass.


----------



## iggymodeler (Nov 20, 2013)

Modlerbob said:


> I have used it on model airplanes to tint canopies for years. I assume it works the same on model car glass.


Ok thank you I had my local hobby shop order me a can so we will see how it turns out lol


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

Check with a tint shop in your area. Most are willing to give you scraps.


----------



## iggymodeler (Nov 20, 2013)

vypurr59 said:


> Check with a tint shop in your area. Most are willing to give you scraps.


Would it work the same? I thought about picking up a roll of rear window will to do it but wasn't sure how well it would turn out


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

iggymodeler said:


> Would it work the same? I thought about picking up a roll of rear window will to do it but wasn't sure how well it would turn out


I have used some window tint film, that had a carbon-fiber pattern on it, on a rear window and it worked just fine. I can take a pic of the car, as soon as I can unbury it in the mass of cars I have. Real easy, peel the film, burnish it in with a cotton ball, and trim the edges off.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I have used the Tamiya spray and jar paints. They work well. Airbrushing is preferred, but the cans work "ok". The thing I like with the acrylic jar paints is that if you kludge it up, you can remove it easily. The spray lacquers are pretty permanent. Also make sure the clear parts are mega super clean. You dont want fish eye or any surface oil issues.


----------



## iggymodeler (Nov 20, 2013)

djnick66 said:


> I have used the Tamiya spray and jar paints. They work well. Airbrushing is preferred, but the cans work "ok". The thing I like with the acrylic jar paints is that if you kludge it up, you can remove it easily. The spray lacquers are pretty permanent. Also make sure the clear parts are mega super clean. You dont want fish eye or any surface oil issues.


I have used opaque black prior to this but I would rather have it be more like real life than just painted.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

iggymodeler said:


> I have used opaque black prior to this but I would rather have it be more like real life than just painted.


You used the wrong paint. Tamiya makes TRANSPARENT tinting paints... great for windows (use Smoke), lights (red, yellow orange), or to add heat marks on a muffler (blue, red). Really handy stuff. And they come in jars and sprays. You can even do a faded tint where the color is darker at the top and lighter at the bottom.


----------



## iggymodeler (Nov 20, 2013)

djnick66 said:


> You used the wrong paint. Tamiya makes TRANSPARENT tinting paints... great for windows (use Smoke), lights (red, yellow orange), or to add heat marks on a muffler (blue, red). Really handy stuff. And they come in jars and sprays. You can even do a faded tint where the color is darker at the top and lighter at the bottom.


Do they make a kit like that? I knew I wasn't using the right thing but wanted that affect. How would you go about fading it?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Do they make a kit like what? Tamiya sells their clear/transparent jar paints individually. They have clear, smoke (black), red, yellow, orange, blue, and green. Those colors are also available in spray cans. Alclad also makes jars of clear colors for Airbrush use.

To do a fade you just spray more of the paint on one area. The more coats, the darker it becomes. Again, an airbrush is handy here because of the control you get. 

You can also use these to do "candy" finishes. Spray your car body gold, silver, copper, etc. And then apply layers of transparent color on top. Red goes great on silver or gold. Orange looks good on copper. You can build up a very rich, deep finish.


----------



## iggymodeler (Nov 20, 2013)

djnick66 said:


> Do they make a kit like what? Tamiya sells their clear/transparent jar paints individually. They have clear, smoke (black), red, yellow, orange, blue, and green. Those colors are also available in spray cans. Alclad also makes jars of clear colors for Airbrush use.
> 
> To do a fade you just spray more of the paint on one area. The more coats, the darker it becomes. Again, an airbrush is handy here because of the control you get.
> 
> You can also use these to do "candy" finishes. Spray your car body gold, silver, copper, etc. And then apply layers of transparent color on top. Red goes great on silver or gold. Orange looks good on copper. You can build up a very rich, deep finish.


I wasn't sure maybe they had a Kit like Testors does with a selection of paints or if it was individual


----------

